# Graphic for Cassie!



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This is the pic I have, whoever makes the sig I chose can just have all my credits, Kind of need it asap but Ill give it up to a week and pick a sig, again Im going to give all my credits to the winner, hope you guys all take this up and we get a awesome creation.









She is dying of cancer and I would like to have the all out best graphic made for her so I can sport it in every forum I go to MMA, Gaming whatever that way hopefully more people will see it and join in helping her and her family. 

I would like to see the information about what she has and how to donate to her in the sig and also She is raising her hand with that fish maybe we can make her a champ with a belt or whatever Ill leave the creativity up to whoever wants to take this on.

I already posted the the plea Sandra made here but Im going to post the parts I would like to have in the sig

A short description of her cancer how old she is and the e mail to donate to.


*From Sandra,*

On Christmas Eve my sister and her husband were told the devastating news that there 6 yr old baby girl (Cassie) has cancer. *Cassie has High Risk Neuroblastoma Stage 4.For more information on this rare cancer you can go to http://www.cncfhope.org/. *Age is a downfall in this kind of cancer. Cassie is a fighter and we KNOW that she will beat whatever the odds are, which according to research is at a 30% survival rate. Dr gave the statistics of this cancer in Cassie's age range, out of 1 million children 6-10 yrs only 2 will have this type of cancer.

Cassie only has this week to live like a carefree child, On Jan. 17th she begins an intense regiment of chemo and radiation treatments for at least the next 6 months. *After all of this she will then have a bone marrow transplant. She has never been to Disneyland. I want to make this happen but I cannot do it without help. I am seeking donations to be able to send Cassie along with her family to Disneyland during Jan.13-16.* Anything would help! We do not have time to go through Make A Wish or any other wish programs. 

I have a PayPal account set up for donations. To get more information on how to donate please send an email to 

*[email protected] from here I will forward you the PayPal information.* If you have any contacts that would also be helpful. It was be a family of 6 going. So far the biggest expense is airfare for 6 from Portland, Ore.

This is the only time they are able to go, Cassie does not know about this just in case Aunt Sandra is not able to pull this off. feel free to send me a pm also. 

If you cannot or do not want to donate I understand but please keep Cassie and everyone else in the family in your prayers
THANKS IN ADVANCE

OK so I marked in bold the info that in some way I think should make it on to the sig and Id like for anyone to be able to rock it so a MMA theme is not a requirement but if thats what your good at go with what you know.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will get right on it but I am sure there are others who can do a better job.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will definetely get something up soon man. I am so sorry for your niece and family, I hope you all pull through this tough time.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Will definetely get something up soon man. I am so sorry for your niece and family, I hope you all pull through this tough time.


Its Sandra's niece and family I just went to school with Sandra and we were very close friends.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried my best, I hope you like it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried to do something for ya!

Hope it helps you!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think I like that one best, ill send you the credits minus a few for Intermission's effort if thats cool with you.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I think I like that one best, ill send you the credits minus a few for Intermission's effort if thats cool with you.


Give em all to limba. He deserves it :thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I would like to use yours as well so Ill just send you something even if its not a lot.


The good news is they are extremely close and/or basically just need a 200.00 and I think they will get it by the end of the day, WOOT!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I would like to use yours as well so Ill just send you something even if its not a lot.
> 
> 
> The good news is they are extremely close and/or basically just need a 200.00 and I think they will get it by the end of the day, WOOT!


Hey.
Glad i could help!

And ... *I don't need any credits!!*

I have enough!

It's enough for me, knowing i could help a bit!!


----------

